# camflatrate und maxolution



## opossum83 (8 Januar 2009)

habe vor langer zeit post von den rechtsanwälten [...] bekommen. ich soll mich bei camflatrate.com angemeldet haben. das fing im mai 2007 an mit 110 EUR und ist heute bei 1.500 EUR, obwohl ich mich da nie angemeldet hab und auch nie auf der seite war. bisher hab ich alles ignoriert bzw. widerspruch eigelegt (schriftlich). bisher war nie was schlimmeres passiert aber jetzt wurde mir mein konto gesperrt. wer ist noch betroffen und kann mir helfen, denn ich weiß, dass [...] auch sehr dubiöse anwälte sind. Post an meine mail wäre nett...


----------



## spacereiner (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: camflatrate und maxolution*



> aber jetzt wurde mir mein konto gesperrt


 
Von wem denn?Haste eine Pfändung drauf?Da muss doch ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gekommen sein,sonst geht das garnicht
Pfänden kann nur ein Gerichtsvollzieher und erst bei einem gültigen Titel.Haste den Widerspruch verpennt?


----------



## opossum83 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: camflatrate und maxolution*

ich habe bisher nur schreiben von [ edit]  erhalten und habe dem immer widersprochen, weil ich keinen service genutzt habe. ein gerichtsvollzieher war nie bei mir und hat sich nie angekündigt. dürfen die sowas tun? was kann ich machen?


----------



## spacereiner (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: camflatrate und maxolution*

Dürfen ist gut,das können die garnicht.Ohne Mahnbescheid vom GERICHT geht da erstmal nichts


----------



## opossum83 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: camflatrate und maxolution*

ja ich hab da ja nichts angegeben und mich nirgendwo registriert. was soll ich auch als frau auf flirt fever oder camfltrate? da war ich nie, ich schwör!!!


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: camflatrate und maxolution*

Deine Angaben sind zu dürftig um Dir weiterhelfen zu können.
Ist Dein Konto gepfändet oder was meinst Du mit Sperre? Was sagt Deine Bank? Wurde Dir ein sog. Pfändungs und Überweisungsbeschluss zugestellt? Was macht Dich sicher, dass die "Sperrung" mit der Camgeschichte zu tun hat? Hast Du immer Deine Post abgeholt wenn Benachrichtigungszettel vorlagen? 

Frage als erstes nochmal Deine Bank nach den Gründen der Sperre. Wenn eine Pfändung vorliegt lass Dir ne Kopie des Beschluss geben und ab zur Schuldenberatung z.B. bei der nächsten Verbraucherzentrale. Die Schuldenberater werden Dir dann die nächsten Schritte erklären.


----------

